

MIT Billion Prices Project disappears mysteriously - pldpld
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/billion-prices-project-disappears-mysteriously-2011-04-25

======
pldpld
It is time to build a clone of this project.

"As a business you can monitor all of your input costs in real time. You can
monitor by region, industry, specific supplier. The search engine will also
have advanced statistical features to give you directional probabilities of
pricing in the short term. Instead of a rigid, just-in-time inventory approach
to your inputs, your program will alert you when the likelihood of waiting one
more week to buy, or buying one week early, will give you a better price."

by Kevin Price, original here, [http://www.zerohedge.com/article/why-mit-not-
willing-unleash...](http://www.zerohedge.com/article/why-mit-not-willing-
unleash-real-time-dynamic-purchasing-inventory-control-systems-or-true-r)

